# Bacterium Linked to Crohn's Disease to Be Removed From Milk in UK



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

The URL for this article is: http://www.medscape.com/reuters/prof/2000/...002publ002.html Bacterium Linked to Crohn's Disease to Be Removed From Milk in UK --------------------------------------------------------------------------------LONDON (Reuters Health) Oct 3 - British health experts are to look at ways to eliminate a bacterium in milk that has been linked to Crohn's disease from entering the human food chain, the Food Standards Agency (FSA) said o Monday. As reported by Reuters Health, some scientists have warned that Mycobacterium paratuberculosis is widespread in the environment, survives pasteurisation, and is likely to be implicated in causing the bowel disorder. Crohn's disease is one of two digestive disorders called inflammatory bowel disease. The disease, which is chronic, triggers a host of gastrointestinal symptoms, including severe abdominal pain, diarrhea, nausea and weight loss. The second disease, ulcerative colitis, is not believed to be affected by M. paratuberculosis. In a news release last week, the FSA confirmed that the bacterium can survive normal and even prolonged pasteurisation. Preliminary survey results had found it to be present in 1.9% of raw milk samples and 2.1% of pasteurised milk samples in the UK. A variety of pasteurisation times and temperatures, including extended times up to 25 seconds, were used. The legal minimum requirement for pasteurisation is only 15 seconds at 72 degrees C. The agency said independent experts on the Advisory Committee on the Microbiological Safety of Food had now examined the evidence that M. paratuberculosis might trigger Crohn's disease. Although there was no proof, they were concerned that there might be a link. "On the basis that the risk to human health has not been proven, the committee did not recommend any change in the current advice regarding the consumption of milk," Agency chairman Sir John Krebs, said. "But, we note their concern that ways of reducing exposure to [M. paratuberculosis] should be actively explored." "We, therefore, intend to convene a conference to review possible controls at all stages of the food chain," Krebs said. The FSA pointed out that M. paratuberculosis is known to cause Johne's Disease in cud-chewing animals. It therefore wanted to look at possibilities for controlling Johne's Disease to prevent the bacterium from entering the human food chain in light of the evidence that the bacterium can survive pasteurisation. The agency was set up by the government to represent consumers following the loss of public confidence caused by the bovine spongiform encephalopathy and Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease crisis. It operates independently of the Ministry of Agriculture, Fisheries and Food.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Bump up for Brandi.


----------

